# Sparky Miracale?



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sure you're tired of hearing about this.  Well, -------------. something has happened that is hard for me to comprehend with any kind of logic. Almost 2 years ago now Sparky experienced a sever ifraspanitus muscle/tendon damage in the left shoulder. Then almost to the date he did the same thing on the other side!!!!!!!! Well. ---------, he hasn't been able to do much of anything now for 1 year and 8 mos. w/o sever limping on first one then the other leg.
Now the miracle !!!!! About a month ago,he seemed to be much better so I took him on a few fishing trips and he did good. Ok, I got back form an SE. Id reservoir trip today and he wouldn't stay out of the water!!!! He swam across the entire reservoir 3 times and swam with me about 80% of the time while fishing for 5 hours.!!! Now maybe this doesn't sound like such a big deal but he's over 8 years old now and showing more energy then he ever did??? After he got home, he actually wanted to play fetch with his tennis ball!!!!
This is very, very difficult for me to comprehend. :shock: You dang right, I'm counting my blessings over and over and one happy guy. But, -----------, I just can't comprehend how this has occurred????


----------

